

Can Israeli App TU Me Dethrone WhatsApp? - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2012/09/can-israeli-app-tumedethrone-whatsapp/

======
goshon
I think that by the end of the day this is a habitual battle. The
functionality is pretty similar and switching between messaging apps is like
switching from Google to Bing => not an easy thing at all. Their real chance
is by making a more engaging platform, and this is a real challenge as the
offerings are very similar.

